# JSP werte aus dynamischen Buttons auslesen



## MASTERmind (3. Jun 2009)

Hallo!
ICh habe die folgende jsp geschrieben und frage mich jetzt, wie man am besten die Werte aus dem Button-
Tag an die Bean übergeben könnte. Ich möchte pro Zeile, die aus einer Tabelle ausgelesen wird, einen Löschen Button generieren, der dann die jeweilige Zeile löscht.

Ich hoffe, dass ich das nicht mit javascript lösen muss!!!

```
<table border=3 id="ausgabeTabelle">
	<tr>
		<td id="idSpalte">ID:</td>
		<td id="nameSpalte">Name:</td>
		<td id="loeschenSpalte">L&ouml;schen</td>
	</tr>
	
	<form name ="vereinsAusgabe" action="vereinsausgabe.jsp"><c:forEach var="clubEntrie"
		items="${clubEntryList.data}">
		<tr>
			<td align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff">${clubEntrie.id}</td>
			<td align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff">${clubEntrie.name}</td>
			<td align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><input type="button"
				name="${clubEntrie.id}" value="Löschen" /></td> // hier übergebe ich für jeden button       //schon die id zu der zeile
		</tr>
	</c:forEach> <jsp:useBean id="deleteFromDatabase"
		class="com.handle.database.DeleteFromDatabase" /> <jsp:setProperty
		name="deleteFromDatabase" property="id" value="7c25380b-175b-4ec5-aa88-a6352440dde2" /></form>
// value ist hier hart codiert, aber wie mache ich das am besten dynamisch für die jeweilige Zeile???
</table>
```


----------



## HLX (4. Jun 2009)

Ich würd´s mit JavaScript machen. Beim Button-Click (onClick) einfach den gewünschten Wert als Parameter zum Request hinzufügen.


----------



## MASTERmind (4. Jun 2009)

Och nöööö. Nicht javascript . Es muss doch eine bessere Lösung geben oder!?
Wie sehe denn die Lösung mit javascript aus?


----------



## HLX (4. Jun 2009)

Natürlich geht es auch ohne JavaScript, allerdings dann in einer etwas anderen Form. Z.B. in dem du nur einen Löschen-Button hast und stattdessen neben jedes Listen-Element eine Checkbox setzt. Dann kannst du abfragen, welche Elemente markiert sind, und diese löschen.


----------

